# ATITool 0.27 Beta 3 not compatible with 4830?



## sprayall (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm trying to use ATITool for OC'n a 4830, but clock speeds don't show above sliders.  I run "Find Max Core" for over an hour and no clock speed is ever shown.  I'm I doing something wrong or is it just not compatible with my card?
So should I use Rivatuner to change clocks, ATITool to check for artifacts, and GPU-Z to monitor temps?
How long should a scan for artifact run?  I'm seeing that about 85C is the highest desired temp for GPU.  Does this seem about right?  And what about GPU Temp(MEMIO)?  It's already running 71C at 680/990 MHz.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 19, 2009)

I don't believe ATITool supports the 4000 series.  Try using Rivatuner, that is what I have been using to overclock the 4000 series cards.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 19, 2009)

I use Rivatuner to monitor temps and overclock, while using ATITool and loops of Crysis Benchmark to test for stability.

The MEMIO temp is always the highest, so go by that.  Keep it upder 95C and you will be fine.

I also suggest looking into using Rivatuner to adjust the fan speed, so it kick up sooner, and keep the temps lower.


----------



## sprayall (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks for the reply.  Found the temps in Rivatuner.  So, I'm using  Rivatuner to change clocks, and ATITool to check for stability.  
I don't have fan control (there's only 2 leads going to the fan).  Am I correct in thinking then that the fan override in Riva will not work.  If it willl work, isn't 100% duty cycle just the same as running the fan with no override.  That override is only used for DECREASING fan speed?


----------

